# [Look for Developers]Windows Font Change APP



## tingtongku (Sep 17, 2016)

Hey, guys. I wanna make a Font Change APP, not the same as 'Font Style', 'DHT Font Change' and more. 

It's better to be an Font Store that you can download font whatever you want or make font on your own. 

I'm not good at programming, so that's why I'm here. I need to find someone that who is good at programming and also interested in. 

But I don't think I can find the one. So at the same time, I'm working on this programs too. 

If you want in, just leave a reply or pm me. I'll reply as soon as I can. 

Some real stuff


 

Sorry for my bad English.


----------



## tingtongku (Sep 17, 2016)

And also there is a simple batch tool helps to make font easier.


----------



## iammomin (Sep 17, 2016)

tingtongku said:


> And also there is a simple batch tool helps to make font easier.

Click to collapse



I am with u brother... don't  stop the develppment... the developers of interop tools are somewhat......if u ask them about the development they will neglect you.. u shouldn't do it

Sent from my E79 using Tapatalk


----------



## tingtongku (Sep 17, 2016)

iammomin said:


> I am with u brother... don't  stop the develppment... the developers of interop tools are somewhat......if u ask them about the development they will neglect you.. u shouldn't do it
> 
> Sent from my E79 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I don't really know about this. 
So seems like I need to do it on my own? 
But it's all in progress, all I need is more time to finish it. 
And, i think xda is a bad place to discuss. People aren't friendly. 
Earlier I posted a thread to change theme but only a few replied me, so I'd rather just use the Chinese forum.


----------



## iammomin (Sep 17, 2016)

tingtongku said:


> I don't really know about this.
> So seems like I need to do it on my own?
> But it's all in progress, all I need is more time to finish it.
> And, i think xda is a bad place to discuss. People aren't friendly.
> Earlier I posted a thread to change theme but only a few replied me, so I'd rather just use the Chinese forum.

Click to collapse



Yes u r right...people aren't friendly here.. those who know doesn't help those who doesn't know or know a little... but I am Bangladeshi..  so I dont understand chinese...however we may create an account on stackoverflow for discussion

Sent from my E79 using Tapatalk


----------



## gus33000 (Sep 17, 2016)

tingtongku said:


> I don't really know about this.
> So seems like I need to do it on my own?
> But it's all in progress, all I need is more time to finish it.
> And, i think xda is a bad place to discuss. People aren't friendly.
> Earlier I posted a thread to change theme but only a few replied me, so I'd rather just use the Chinese forum.

Click to collapse



uh I answered you  I told you while I don't know how to change the font, I told you to look for DHT Font Change, which iirc has the source code publicly available if I'm not mistaken. Also I'm in no way related to any font app, why blaming me on that? Also we all have a life, been very busy lately so I can't really help everybody.


----------



## iammomin (Sep 17, 2016)

gus33000 said:


> uh I answered you  I told you while I don't know how to change the font, I told you to look for DHT Font Change, which iirc has the source code publicly available if I'm not mistaken. Also I'm in no way related to any font app, why blaming me on that? Also we all have a life, been very busy lately so I can't really help everybody.

Click to collapse



can u @gus33000 plz tell me about the development of ur own Interop Tool??  When  r u gonna release final or say public version?? 

Sent from my E79 using Tapatalk


----------



## gus33000 (Sep 17, 2016)

iammomin said:


> can u @gus33000 plz tell me about the development of ur own Interop Tool??  When  r u gonna release final or say public version??
> 
> Sent from my E79 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



It's not done so I can't tell you a date for the final version lol. Everything is public already, why not installing it?


----------



## iammomin (Sep 17, 2016)

gus33000 said:


> It's not done so I can't tell you a date for the final version lol. Everything is public already, why not installing it?

Click to collapse



I meant out of BETA. 

Sent from my E79 using Tapatalk


----------



## gus33000 (Sep 17, 2016)

iammomin said:


> I meant out of BETA.
> 
> Sent from my E79 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



That's exactly what I answered.


----------



## tingtongku (Sep 17, 2016)

gus33000 said:


> uh I answered you  I told you while I don't know how to change the font, I told you to look for DHT Font Change, which iirc has the source code publicly available if I'm not mistaken. Also I'm in no way related to any font app, why blaming me on that? Also we all have a life, been very busy lately so I can't really help everybody.

Click to collapse



It's not just for you, but yes I do unlike you. Month ago I at you at twitter twice about the translation but there is no response. You can't tell you're too busy to not reply yes or no. And I do find the source code but it's not good, I just can use about 7 lines code. So I'm on my way now.


----------



## gus33000 (Sep 17, 2016)

tingtongku said:


> It's not just for you, but yes I do unlike you. Month ago I at you at twitter twice about the translation but there is no response. You can't tell you're too busy to not reply yes or no. And I do find the source code but it's not good, I just can use about 7 lines code. So I'm on my way now.

Click to collapse



Well consider that I'm getting about 200 twitter notifications every day so I might have missed yours especially if you tweeted at a time when I'm asleep or at work. And I answered a lot of time in my thread already and even to you recently.


----------



## tingtongku (Sep 17, 2016)

gus33000 said:


> Well consider that I'm getting about 200 twitter notifications every day so I might have missed yours especially if you tweeted at a time when I'm asleep or at work. And I answered a lot of time in my thread already and even to you recently.

Click to collapse



That's true. (●'◡'●)
And I think I might have some problems. 
Can you tell me use what .winmd file can write the registry? The old 8.1 DHT's code support Samsung device so I'm not sure.


----------



## gus33000 (Sep 17, 2016)

tingtongku said:


> That's true.
> And I think I might have some problems.
> Can you tell me use what .winmd file can write the registry? The old 8.1 DHT's code support Samsung device so I'm not sure.

Click to collapse



just use any ndtk service lib really, vcREG lib or mine will do, and these day, all interop unlocked phones pretty much uses ndtk.


----------



## tingtongku (Sep 17, 2016)

iammomin said:


> Yes u r right...people aren't friendly here.. those who know doesn't help those who doesn't know or know a little... but I am Bangladeshi..  so I dont understand chinese...however we may create an account on stackoverflow for discussion
> 
> Sent from my E79 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



What about to create a groupme group?


----------



## iammomin (Sep 17, 2016)

tingtongku said:


> What about to create a groupme group?

Click to collapse



just create it. So that newbie  w10M hackers can discuss freely


----------



## tingtongku (Sep 17, 2016)

iammomin said:


> just create it. So that newbie  w10M hackers can discuss freely

Click to collapse



Here is. 
https://app.groupme.com/join_group/25058696/ULcdDm


----------



## nasc77 (Sep 17, 2016)

gus33000 said:


> uh I answered you  I told you while I don't know how to change the font, I told you to look for DHT Font Change, which iirc has the source code publicly available if I'm not mistaken. Also I'm in no way related to any font app, why blaming me on that? Also we all have a life, been very busy lately so I can't really help everybody.

Click to collapse



his post is full of blame.
blame you, blame DHT, blame xda is a bad place to discuss. & blame people aren't friendly. 
but never blame his self.


----------



## tingtongku (Sep 17, 2016)

Does it looks good?


----------



## tingtongku (Sep 17, 2016)

nasc77 said:


> his post is full of blame.
> blame you, blame DHT, blame xda is a bad place to discuss. & blame people aren't friendly.
> but never blame his self.

Click to collapse



Why do I have to blame myself? And I'm not blame to the DHT.


----------



## iammomin (Sep 17, 2016)

nasc77 said:


> his post is full of blame.
> blame you, blame DHT, blame xda is a bad place to discuss. & blame people aren't friendly.
> but never blame his self.

Click to collapse



no one has blame DHT or him. people here tend to neglect post who has little knowledge. this is not friendly


----------



## tingtongku (Sep 19, 2016)

gus33000 said:


> just use any ndtk service lib really, vcREG lib or mine will do, and these day, all interop unlocked phones pretty much uses ndtk.

Click to collapse



How can I do that? Tap to expand and tap again to collapse. 
Can you give me your xaml code or show me the way


----------



## gus33000 (Sep 19, 2016)

tingtongku said:


> How can I do that? Tap to expand and tap again to collapse.
> Can you give me your xaml code or show me the way

Click to collapse



Just search online for expander controls example, there's a bunch of them...


----------



## tingtongku (Sep 20, 2016)

gus33000 said:


> Just search online for expander controls example, there's a bunch of them...

Click to collapse



Thanks, and how can I do like the weather app, tap search button to expand search box and when there's enough space to show the search box.


----------



## skobnet1 (Sep 22, 2016)

tingtongku said:


> Hey, guys. I wanna make a Font Change APP, not the same as 'Font Style', 'DHT Font Change' and more.
> 
> It's better to be an Font Store that you can download font whatever you want or make font on your own.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi, I have a question.
How to make status bar icons looks like on your device?
Sorry for my bad English


----------



## tingtongku (Sep 23, 2016)

skobnet1 said:


> Hi, I have a question.
> How to make status bar icons looks like on your device?
> Sorry for my bad English

Click to collapse



It's my project xLine, will available when my app released. You can find another one in XDA, called material icon.


----------



## skobnet1 (Sep 23, 2016)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-10/development/material-design-icon-pack-t3419962
This?
But I can't download archive, it requires a key.


----------

